

Ask HN: wat to do - throwalol

At the end of this year I'll be finishing an engineering degree in Australia, and I'll be 17 years old. I'm considering what to do after
I graduate.<p>The complication is that my curiosity has shifted to physics and computer science. What can I do to solidify my interests and lead into research?
======
riskish
Well, maybe you can work on some new iPad applications using the physics and
the gyroscope for the new iPad (or iPhone).

The physics kit used for angry birds is Box2D: <http://box2d.org/> perhaps you
could build an app for fun at the intersection of your interests, on a mobile
device. Best of luck.

------
base
finishing with 17? really?

I finished with 23 and I still think it was too early.

